# Clinic - What to Wear



## drzult (Dec 6, 2008)

I am going to my first clinic and I am worried about what to wear. It will be November, and as I live in Canada, it will probably be cold. I know for the summer, one would wear breeches, boots, and a polo. What would be acceptable for the winter. Thanks.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I would wear the same thing you would in the summer but add some warm gloves, a nice sweater over your polo, and if you are still cold, a nice zip up jacket.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with countercanter. 

Overall, you want to look well put-together and you want your horse to look the same! Personally, I would clip (at least a trace), pull the mane (or touch it up), and likely braid depending on the clinician. Freshly trim and, if you do this already, pull the top of the tail as well (I love a good pulled tail!). You may not be able to bathe due to weather, so get there early and give a really, really good grooming! If your horse has any white markings, make sure they're sparkly and clean!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

countercanter said:


> I would wear the same thing you would in the summer but add some warm gloves, a nice sweater over your polo, and if you are still cold, a nice zip up jacket.



that's what I'd wear. A nice FITTED jacket so your clinician can still see your position. i'd probably throw in some tight thermals too like under armour so i wouldn't have to layer up so bulky.


----------

